# Your world road champ pick.



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Who would you like to see win the men's world road championship?

I'd like to see Thomas Voeckler win it with a solo breakaway and a 45 second gap. Cycling could use this right now.


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

A bit off topic: I predict that Tyler Phinney will be in the top three for the ITT.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Anybody have a link to the course map / profile? All I know is they are using some of the cobbled bergs...


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Gilbert or Valverde.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Gilbert. Of course that is more based on want, not prediction.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

spookyload said:


> Gilbert. Of course that is more based on want, not prediction.


Yeah mine's based totally on want. But then Thomas has been so unpredictable (in the TdF anyway) anything is possible with him.


----------



## TheMilkMan (Apr 30, 2012)

Boonen


----------



## FlandersFields (Jul 16, 2010)

Thomas Voeckler. How dare you...If I want to see actors, I'll go to a movie.

Normally I'd say Boonen. But the Belgian squad is filled with people who think they can win once again, so it'll be nothing. 

I'll go with Valverde. I won't be happy when he wins, but gawd he's fast!


CreakyKnees, here's your profile. UCI Road World Championships: Courses


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Looking at the course I'd say: Gilbert, Sagan (if he's in shape and racing), Valverde, etc. will have a good shot at winning.

I'd like to see Gilbert get the win and he seems to be on good form. Not sure he can do it though.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

hearing bergs and not knowing the startlist, i would say boonen. maybe fabian. but i dont know where either of their heads are right now.


----------



## KenS (Jan 28, 2004)

Creakyknees said:


> Anybody have a link to the course map / profile? All I know is they are using some of the cobbled bergs...


A very lumpy set of courses. See them here


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

Boonen. He's been mostly of the radar since Spring.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Ok so they do the first big rollout over 7 bergs then TEN circuits over the Raarberg and the Cauberg...that's way tougher than any Amstel or Flanders. Definitely a hardman's course, who has to be on form this late in the year.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Nobody is putting their money down on Andy Schleck? WTH? Seriously though...what about Alberto? He is still hungry. How about Froome. He might be looking for a little revenge. The only American I can see on form is Talanskey or TJ.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Gilbert.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

last years nr 2 in amstel seems to still have a kick these days.


----------



## MJCBH (Nov 25, 2002)

*Any TV coverage?*

Anybody know what kind of TV coverage there will be in the U.S.?


----------



## JasonLopez (Aug 19, 2012)

Boonen.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Boonen would be great. Stellar spring campaign and a deserving winner.
Gilbert might win, but he has had a lousy season and I don't think he would be a true champion.
Tommy V...no thanks. 
Too flat for Purito or Nibali, they need a tough finishing climb.
Valverde is a jerk, definitely not. 
Sagan maybe, he's had a good year.
Greipel did good in the Tour, and is a quality rider.
Fabian, I thought he was out for the rest of the season?
It would be something if Cav repeated eh! All the BS at Sky might motivate him. He might work with Boonen to ensure one of them wears a Quick Step Omega Pharma rainbow jersey.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

I'd like to see Gilbert.

Or maybe someone like Gerrans.


----------



## thehook (Mar 14, 2006)

I think Gilbert will take it. His finishing kick is there. And he seems to be coming back to form. He also has the classics distance in his legs. Meaning he has done those distances before.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Creakyknees said:


> Anybody have a link to the course map / profile? All I know is they are using some of the cobbled bergs...


I realize there is no such thing as the "most deserving" but I would like to see Gilbert, Sagan, Cancellara or maybe repeat from Boonen. Kolobnev was a runner up in some of these one-day high stakes races, and so was Nibali and Cunego, but I wonder if cobbled section favor the first four names I mentioned. Can JRod redeem himself for losing Vuelta?


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

I would guess Boonen would prefer to spend another season in the belgian champ colors than the WC colors.

I am rooting for gilbert. He looked good these past couple weeks.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

I think Valverde will take it, unfortunately.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

I forgot about Gerrans, he is a good pick.

I'd still like to see Lefevre take Cav and Tommeke aside and tell them there's a big bonus for both if either one wins.


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

We all really want to see Jens.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Finishes roughly the same place/way as Amstel on the Cauberg with a tough course throughout. Team dynamics are always weird at worlds. I'm still with Gilbert and Valverde.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

please please please not valverde.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Cobbles? really just screams Gilbert.

But I won't count Contador out. He's a strong TT'er as he is climber. Knows how to race with little to no help. Was getting tired in the Vuelta but considering his low workload for the year, and WC being just a one-day race, there is that possibility - especially if he skips Tour of Beijing which is likely.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Boonen. Or Cancellara. Is Cancellara riding?


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

il sogno said:


> Boonen. Or Cancellara. Is Cancellara riding?


This... but I think also Valverde.

I also thought Cancellara's season was over?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Cancellara is not riding.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/albasini-to-lead-switzerland-at-world-championships-in-valkenburg



Cinelli 82220 said:


> Too flat for Purito or Nibali, they need a tough finishing climb.


The Cauberg is tough, but with the finish one click beyond the top (like in the 1998 WCRR) it's not for Purito, agreed. If Nibali can get over the top with a gap he could time trial in.

Time for a slighty biased pick: Nordhaug. He's got a love affair going with the Dutch Ardennes. 
But I think Gilbert will take it, and first of all I hope for an animated race with maybe a crazy early move from Bert Fingerbang.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

Ventruck said:


> Cobbles? really just screams Gilbert.
> 
> But I won't count Contador out. He's a strong TT'er as he is climber. Knows how to race with little to no help. Was getting tired in the Vuelta but considering his low workload for the year, and WC being just a one-day race, there is that possibility - especially if he skips Tour of Beijing which is likely.


Spain's team is pretty damn strong, too. I know teamwork is not quite the same in World Championships as the ProTour races, and the teams haven't necessarily been posted yet, but it still should be interesting and I'm surprised there is not more discussion about possible team lineups.

Contador, Rodriguez, Freire and Sanchez head strong Spanish worlds team


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

related topic, TTT WTF?

"This year’s event will be different with the return of the team time trial (TTT), not for national teams but for trade-sponsored squads.

The pressure builds to a climax on September 16th in Sittard, the start of the team time trial event. All teams from the men's UCI WorldTour will participate. There is also space for Pro-Continental and Continental teams to qualify. 

The routes chosen for the team time trials are certainly not flat out and back! Both the men’s and women’s events start in Sittard and finish in Valkenburg. The women's 34.2 km route includes two climbs; the Lange Raarberg, after around 20 km, and of course the Cauberg. The men’s 53.2 km route features the Lange Raarberg and also the Bergesweg in Voerendaal. The men also finish close after the Cauberg."

... that's going to be interesting ... logistically, you'll have some riders on their national teams, with the national federations doing support... other riders, on their trade teams... strange...


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

The TTT will be "as usual", support wise.

For the RR there will be different solution, I guess. I would think that the Norwegian 3 man team (EBH, Nordhaug, Gabba) will have Sky support in the team car. It's more difficult when teams are on a Campag/SRAMaNo mix.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

spoke too soon... VN article explaining the TTT...

http://velonews.competitor.com/2012...championship-team-time-trial-explained_238276


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

Teamwork is everything in the worlds. Cav got an armchair ride to the finish and attacks were shut down by GB last year. 

Who I don't see in the Spanish selection is Luis Leon Sanchez - he is perfect to send up the road in a break, or to cover a late move. He'd be a good dark-horse candidate for the win. Can't imagine why he didn't make the team.





nate said:


> Spain's team is pretty damn strong, too. I know teamwork is not quite the same in World Championships as the ProTour races, and the teams haven't necessarily been posted yet, but it still should be interesting and I'm surprised there is not more discussion about possible team lineups.
> 
> Contador, Rodriguez, Freire and Sanchez head strong Spanish worlds team


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Kristatos said:


> Teamwork is everything in the worlds. Cav got an armchair ride to the finish and attacks were shut down by GB last year.
> 
> Who I don't see in the Spanish selection is Luis Leon Sanchez - he is perfect to send up the road in a break, or to cover a late move. He'd be a good dark-horse candidate for the win. Can't imagine why he didn't make the team.


that lineup has all the promise of the traditional italian ones. Extremely strong on paper but in the end of the day it all falls apart because everyone wants the win and is reluctant to help the team. Bonus points if you chase down your own team mate. If they can make it work, great, but between contador, Valverde and Rodriguez, who is going to sacrifice himself in a probably futile attack?


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

den bakker said:


> that lineup has all the promise of the traditional italian ones. Extremely strong on paper but in the end of the day it all falls apart because everyone wants the win and is reluctant to help the team. Bonus points if you chase down your own team mate. If they can make it work, great, but between contador, Valverde and Rodriguez, who is going to sacrifice himself in a probably futile attack?


My thoughts exactly. Five potential leaders? In the olympics Spain had the biggest numbers in the lead group and they watched Vino ride away with it. We'll see, Valverde rode for Costa in Switzerland, so I think he can at least count on Costa riding for him in Limburg. Contador seems to command a lot of respect and have willing gregarios everywhere including rival teams. So I'm not ready to rule out Spain but the way they are talking in the press calling Italy (huh?) and Belgium the favorites it sounds like they won't be inclined to do any more than they did in London.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

I think it is a great team for opportunism, maybe not for controlling the race. They have an excellent range of abilities in substantial depth covering most any potential situation. I don't think any of them are so tactless to actually chase a teammate down to take a win.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

*Sagan*

I like this kid. He always seems to follow the right wheel.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

I would say the Spanish Armada will take it again. They had a very strong season thus far, and took a Vuelta podium sweep.

Then it will be via a breakaway move.


----------



## C6Rider (Nov 15, 2008)

*my choice...*

...has to be Purito.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

nate said:


> Spain's team is pretty damn strong, too. I know teamwork is not quite the same in World Championships as the ProTour races, and the teams haven't necessarily been posted yet, but it still should be interesting and I'm surprised there is not more discussion about possible team lineups.
> 
> Contador, Rodriguez, Freire and Sanchez head strong Spanish worlds team


Yeah noticed that article today too. I'd almost 100% believe we're at least going to see a Spanish winner. Might just come down to who shows up strongest, and once the others defer to him, lawdy lawd.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

Here is a team and rider list for the road race though I'm not sure about the accuracy.

Mundial: Las selecciones confirmadas / Profesionales / Noticias del ciclismo / BICI CICLISMO


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

Dang, I had not seen Spain's team line up... This is a race that Freire or Flecha could take.

But as mentioned, I don't think they'll work pretty well together.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

While I'd love to see Jens surprize them all, my gut is telling me Boonen or Purito.


----------



## quadrat (Aug 26, 2011)

My gut is telling me that Vinokourov will strike once more. I wish Contador would win, but there is no MTF.


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

Albasini


----------



## tobes88 (Jan 4, 2012)

Looking forward to this. The Olympic road race was great, this could be even better.

The Spanish look pretty awesome. 

They have a few in great form - for that course, Valverde and L.L. Sanchez will be hard to beat. Both have been winning big races lately.

Gilbert looks good again - his second stage win at the Vuelta was a fairly loud warning sign. Definitely back.

Gerrans looks in good touch as well - his win at the GP Quebec was classy; similar kind of terrain. Strong team too.

Not sure about Boonen and Cancellera; maybe a touch hilly?

And Sagan. Basically any race, you just write "and Sagan".


----------



## moskowe (Mar 14, 2011)

Sagan, Boonen would be great. 
But I'm going to say Gilbert. He's really gaining form.


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

Gerrans looks to be in some good form coming into this race. Similar to earlier in the season when he won MSR.
Gilbert will be pretty motivated to finish the year with a few wins.


----------



## F45 (Nov 25, 2010)

I'd like to see Sagan win.

The finish being a kilometer from the top of the climb, a strong sprinter who can hang with the leaders up the hill will likely win. I'd have put LL Sanchez in there if he was riding. Boonen, Gilbert, or Sagan. Valverde is going to be too tired from the Vuelta.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

I would prefer not to see sagan win...yet.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cavendish to outsprint Sagan after a lockout by Team GB. I'm thinking that these two are fresh as daisies with Cav in very good current form.


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

> But I'm going to say Gilbert. He's really gaining form.


Agreed. When on form it's the type of course Gilbert is almost unbeatable on.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

I think it will be Boonen, Purito, or Gilbert; maybe Valverde. The OP's question though is who do I _want_ to win. I would rather see Timmy Duggan cross the line first. Voeckler would be my next preference.


----------



## drewmach (Aug 14, 2006)

Sagan.

Second picks: Gerrans or Gilbert.


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm leaning toward Boonen or Sagan. 

I not so sure that any of the punchers like Gilbert can create a large enough gap on the Cauberg and maintain it for 1500 meters.

I also think there's a fair chance for chaos sensuing between the Cauberg and the finish that could yield a surprise opportunistic winner.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm going with Bosen Hagan but only because he hasn't been mentioned. Valverde is as tactically perfect of a rider as you can find and this course will favor that instinct. He's my other pick.


----------



## 67caddy (Nov 4, 2009)

This is the type of course the World Championship should be every year. It should be more like a spring classic than something like Paris-Tours. The new route of the Ronde this year turned out to be great for both spectators and TV coverage. Should be a hell of a lot more exciting than the race last year.

I think that Gibert is going to pull this one off. The course is too tough for Boonen or Sagan. Spains main three riders put too much into the Vuelta to have what it takes for a course like this. 

It's going to be great having Universal Sports providing live coverage for the last 2-3 hours of both the Womens and Mens race.

Let's not forget about the womens race on Saturday. This should also be another great race, Vos is going to really want the Olympic/Worlds double, and she is definitely the odds on favorite, but I think that Evelynn Stephens has a decent shot at this one as well.


----------



## tobes88 (Jan 4, 2012)

Some dark (and not so dark) horses:

Greg Van Avermart
Lars Boom
Tejay Van Garderen
Michael Albasini
Rigoberto Uran
Edvald Boasson Hagen


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

I would love to see a Domestique winning the race.


----------



## quadrat (Aug 26, 2011)

Eurosport starts the broadcast of the race at 12:30 CEST, and stays there for 345 min. 2012 UCI Road World Championships Live Video, Results, Photos, TV, Course


----------



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

Could be Gilbert, but I'll go with Valverde.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

My vote is for Oscar Freire

Then retire on a high note.


----------



## Johnnybegood7 (Jul 22, 2012)

Gilbert or Sagan.


----------



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

Retro Grouch said:


> My vote is for Oscar Freire
> 
> Then retire on a high note.


That I'd love to see.


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

40km remaining from 261km

Contador and Voeckler look very good. My heart is for Voeckler.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Gilbert redeems his season. Good race!


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

davidka said:


> Gilbert or Valverde.


you got gold and bronze!


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

TerminatorX91 said:


> I'm leaning toward Boonen or Sagan.
> *
> I not so sure that any of the punchers like Gilbert can create a large enough gap on the Cauberg and maintain it for 1500 meters.
> *
> I also think there's a fair chance for chaos sensuing between the Cauberg and the finish that could yield a surprise opportunistic winner.


Ooops... I sure did read that wrong. Congrats to Gilbert... phenomenal. He certainly has saved his season. 

Giro di Lombardia next?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

kbwh said:


> Gilbert will take it.


I said so


----------



## SmileAgainKimmy (Sep 6, 2012)

It's Gilbert. Cheers and bravo.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Glad to see Gilbert pull it off. 

Kind of reminds me of Cadel a few years ago after a season of disappointment and people starting to talk..


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

thechriswebb said:


> Glad to see Gilbert pull it off.
> 
> Kind of reminds me of Cadel a few years ago after a season of disappointment and people starting to talk..


Phillipe was a very worthy winner today, as was Cadel back in the day. It was great to see Voeckler up there until the end (my emotional pick for the day) and the fantastic ride of Tiernan-Locke. He's never ridden over 200km before. He's slated to move up to Sky for next year and of course he just put in an incredible ride to win the recent Tour of Britain.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## american psycho (Jul 21, 2005)

Super-ego Valverde really blew that one for Spain - 6 riders in the group an no cooperation especially since Friere was their man.

Friere was right to rip Valverde, but wrong that he could have won today, Gilbert was unbeatable holy sheet did you ser that accelleration as Nibali sat down?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

american psycho said:


> Super-ego Valverde really blew that one for Spain - 6 riders in the group an no cooperation especially since Friere was their man.
> 
> Friere was right to rip Valverde, but wrong that he could have won today, Gilbert was unbeatable holy sheet did you ser that accelleration as Nibali sat down?


Valverde...jerk...no words that are allowed on this forum...

Nice win for Gilbert and good result for EBH. EBH is one of the most under-appreciated guys out there.


----------



## B05 (Jul 31, 2011)

What a roller coaster season for Gilbert. He was gaining form after TdF, so this is not too shocking for me...and pretty much redeems BMCs season since they're one of the super-teams w/o any overall win/s the whole season. 

PS

now I know why some riders were looking at me funny when I rode my BMC today. Didnt watch the whole thing until 2 hours ago.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Gilbert won in solid Gilbert fashion - a worthy winner. As Cav did, I think Gilbert will do the jersey honour.

Valverde was right - once Gilbert took off nothing would have been gained by waiting for Friere - except no Spanish rider on the podium.


----------



## quadrat (Aug 26, 2011)

TerminatorX91 said:


> Ooops... I sure did read that wrong. Congrats to Gilbert... phenomenal. He certainly has saved his season.
> 
> Giro di Lombardia next?


Probably not. They go over the Colma di Sormano this year, gradient up to 25%. Gilbert will cook on this one.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Yeah Lombardia next. Looks like a good one for Purito more so than Gilbert. 
Great ride today for Gilbert.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

I haven't seen the winning move by Gilbert yet. But he really deserve this win, I really thought he end up this season w/o winning any stage, but not until La Vuelta and now this. 

A very extraordinary cyclist who does extraordinary things. ^_^


----------

